# booster seat not mandatory in Canada



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

The other day a friend of mine told me she attended a car seat class and was told that booster seats are not mandatory in Canada. I was in shock. Is this true and why?


----------



## prettymatty (Feb 2, 2009)

Your friend was badly misinformed. This is what Transport Canada says - http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/roadsafety/safedrivers-childsafety-stage3-booster-seats-1086.htm


----------



## emma00 (Jan 14, 2003)

Car seats are regulated at the provincial level - so each province has their own set of guidelines. You can look at this chart to what's required (by law) for each province:

http://www.safekidscanada.ca/Professionals/Advocacy/Documents/26794-BoosterSeatLegislationChart.pdf


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

depends on where you live in Canada. Some provinces have no booster seat laws.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emma00*
> 
> Car seats are regulated at the provincial level - so each province has their own set of guidelines. You can look at this chart to what's required (by law) for each province:
> 
> http://www.safekidscanada.ca/Professionals/Advocacy/Documents/26794-BoosterSeatLegislationChart.pdf


wow She was right and I am very shocked. I hope most parents are still choosing to use a booster seat.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've had kids in British Columbia, Ontario, and New Brunswick. We moved from BC when my son was just 1 and a half, so I don't know what the regulations were about booster seats (either then or now). But the rules were pretty much the same in Ontario as here in NB -- must be in a car seat until 40 lbs, after 40lbs you can switch to a booster, and they MUST be in a booster until at LEAST 8 years old and a certain weight (which I forget). I know many people who choose to keep using the booster after age 8 or 9, especially if their kids are on the small side.

It's not really surprising that it's a provincial matter rather than a federal... most health-related things are in the provincial domains. There are lots of safety things that are determined federally, though... it would be nice if there were some national minimum guidelines, I guess.

Looking at the guidelines linked to above... I'm actually less annoyed about the lack of booster regulation than I am about the lack of rear-facing regulation. Boosters are certainly safer than no booster for kids between 40-80lbs, but I think there is a MUCH bigger safety margin between 1-2yo's rear-facing versus forward-facing. It's disappointing that so many provinces don't distinguish between RF and FF at all (the rule is just 'be in a car seat') or they say the minimum is to turn them at age 1. It would be nice if a minimum of age 2 were legally implemented.


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

I just read the following article about booser seats this morning. Its American but Canadian guidelines tend to follow along behind what the Americans set in Health and Safety areas.

http://thestir.cafemom.com/big_kid/127330/your_childs_booster_seat_might?utm_medium=sm&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=thestir_fanpage


----------



## Stitches (Jul 28, 2009)

My province (Alberta) has no booster seat law, although all local health agencies, retailers etc. recommend them. The law is simply that a child under the age of 6 who is less than 40 lbs needs to be in a restraint. Thankfully I don't know of anyone personally who lets their 40 lb kid ride with a seatbelt, but it boggles my mind that they have never legislated it.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stitches*
> 
> My province (Alberta) has no booster seat law, although all local health agencies, retailers etc. recommend them. The law is simply that a child under the age of 6 who is less than 40 lbs needs to be in a restraint. Thankfully I don't know of anyone personally who lets their 40 lb kid ride with a seatbelt, but it boggles my mind that they have never legislated it.


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stitches*
> 
> My province (Alberta) has no booster seat law, although all local health agencies, retailers etc. recommend them. The law is simply that a child under the age of 6 who is less than 40 lbs needs to be in a restraint. Thankfully I don't know of anyone personally who lets their 40 lb kid ride with a seatbelt, but it boggles my mind that they have never legislated it.


The ONLY way anything ever gets legislated out in Alberta is thru public pressure. If you believe Booster Seats should be legislated let your provincial ministers know this is an important issue for you. You can contact the Minister of Transportation here (http://www.transportation.alberta.ca/) and don't forget to also contact your local MLA as well.

Edited to Add: I do know of parents who DO NOT use appropriate safety seats for they 40 Lbs little ones. It makes me hope that soon all Canadian provinces will have legislation mandating child safety seats to at least 80 Lbs or 8 years old. Our children our are future.


----------

